# Want a Centipede?!?



## C_Strike

Centipedes include some of the biggest arthropods on earth. 
Scolopendra gigantea is the accepted biggest species recorded. 
there are over 3000 species in five orders and twenty three families.

The body is segmented into two sections, the head and the trunk. The head contains a mouth eyes and two antennae.
The first segments of the trunk are the maxillipeds which although look part of the head, are actually jsut behind. These are the 'Fangs'
The rest of the segments have one pair of legs each.

Centipedes come in many many colours, blue, red, orange, black, green.


Many species in the hobby are unknown to science, and will be called only Scolopendra sp. bare in mind the potential for unidentified species to have powerful venom too.


The order scolopendramorphae contains approx 700 species, including all the most common in the trade.
Scolopendramorphs have fortysix legs and usually 4 eyes in the occular arrangement, though they dont see well at all and rely on their attenae for moving

Scolopendra sp are found primarily in the tropics and extend into the warmer temperate regions. S subspinipes have increased their range by human shipping. originating from Asia, they are now common hrough all the tropics, in varied forms.

The simplicity of the design ensures its very uncommon to have issues whilst the centipede is molting. If a problem does happen, they are able to autotomise the appendage and regenerate the limb on the next molt.

Centipedes exoskeleton does not hold moisture well, and they require more watch over the humidity levels in the enclsosure.

Enclosures are the most important thing about looking after invertebrates. An improper enclosure can kill your pede.
Though it can be very simple such as a jamjar with a secure lid. I would also recommend ensuring that you can see in the tub before having to open it. They do not require a cage as wide as their length. they will burrow alot of the time so supply a deep substrate. Though if supplied an addequate enclosure they will make much better display animals and will frequent the surface rather than under.
Its imperative to ensure the humidity is present even the biggest of centipedes will dessicate withn only a few days in dry conditions. Do not soak the substrate thogu, excessively damp conditions will not help and will be as detrimental to the pede as dry. though a water dish is not neccessary, it will use the dish if thirsty.
Substrate can be a simple coco mulch or any typical nvert substrate.

Suprisingly for their size they do not feed on larrge prey, they will much prefer to eat something they can overpower easily, its also wise to feed small as centipedes can have periods where they are uninterested in the food, and wilignore it.. even when the food is EATING the pede, its important to ensure all circkets are removed if not eaten by the pede.
As ever, a varied diet can help improve health and growth issues.

As centipedes become more popular more species are becoming availabe.

There is tens of different vairations to the Scolopendra subspinipes group. from China to US, although taxonomically similair their appearance is strikingly different. Some instances, not only the colour is different, but the pede is bigger or more aggressive than usual. Centtiped classification is poorly udnerstood, with not taxonomic features to distiguish different species.. People dont even know how to sex them!

Il update with pics and correct and add to over the next day.. im off out now... hope it helps...:lol2::2thumb:

if its good, i recopn we need a pede sticky


----------



## Becky

C_Strike said:


> Want a Centipede???


No... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## .snap.

sticky


----------



## C_Strike

Becky said:


> No... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha, you know you do:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## GazEmm

These things creep me out, cant say i'd ever want one!!

Excellent post mind...worthy of a 'sticky' :thumb:


----------



## Vase

Not my cup of tea but whats the bite comparable to? I have a morbid curiosity for these things


----------



## GazEmm

Vase said:


> Not my cup of tea but whats the bite comparable to? I have a morbid curiosity for these things


I'm no expert but id guees it could vary massivly depending which one bite you...anything from a little pinch to a fairly nasty bite (as venom is mentioned in the post mg!!


----------



## GazEmm

Apparently after a centipede bite...










By one of these *Scolopendra morsitans!!*


----------



## monitorfan666

sticky this mods!!


----------



## inkyjoe

sticky


----------



## Becky

C_Strike said:


> haha, you know you do:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:whistling2:

I did, but this sticky made me not want one :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## C_Strike

Glad its helpful. unfortunately my nets a bit screwed and i cant access photubucket, or imageshack so i couldnt and cant add in some pics to help.
I found that over the last 6-9months iv been approached quite regularly regarding them. I do tend to tell the extreme about their potential as its more important for people to know.. essentially the more common the bites occur, the more likely they will be banned. I personally do find it quite incredible they are not DWA, i know many scorps and spiders that are DWA but so much less concerning. 
They are fascinating creatures, maybe even beautiful But they command respect and alertness!(if thats a word)


----------



## Lucifus

I had centipedes, terrified of them. Kept a small one from the garden and i was terrified of that.


----------



## C_Strike

Probably Lithobius sp..they awesome things, massive mxillipeds too!


----------



## Mark75

I wish I understood LD50 thingies.

LD50 table

Maybe someone can clarify.


----------



## C_Strike

basically its how many milligrams per kilo it would take to kill a mouse.
its not very accurate due toman not being mice
ie Atrax robusta is sydney funnel web, they dont often kill a mouse, where as a human incident results in death without hopspital visit.pedes are insignificant on LD50 as the poson,on ly works on pain receptors, just like a bee sting, it only hurts..where as unlike a bee, a pede bite would hurt extensively! lol
as said, pedes are on the bottom end of the Ld50 scale, they do not have sstemic reactions.


----------



## Mark75

C_Strike said:


> basically its how many milligrams per kilo it would take to kill a mouse.
> its not very accurate due toman not being mice
> ie Atrax robusta is sydney funnel web, they dont often kill a mouse, where as a human incident results in death without hopspital visit.pedes are insignificant on LD50 as the poson,on ly works on pain receptors, just like a bee sting, it only hurts..where as unlike a bee, a pede bite would hurt extensively! lol
> as said, pedes are on the bottom end of the Ld50 scale, they do not have sstemic reactions.


I was only trying to find a comparison on how much more a pede bite would hurt more than a bee or wasp but result tables like that just confuse me at 03:00 in the morning :bash:


----------



## C_Strike

:lol2: stop looking at LD50 tables then, watch some porn!:2thumb:


----------



## Mark75

C_Strike said:


> :lol2: stop looking at LD50 tables then, watch some porn!:2thumb:


At work, the company firewall prevents it and the computers are locked to admin clearance only.


----------



## GRB

I dont think there is any table to compare pain in different venoms - its too subjective. What is intense agony for some might only be "moderate" agony for others based on other experiences and pain sensitivity. 

I'd just trust that its agony - many native peoples of jungle environments usually kill centipedes because they are so feared - yet let spiders and scorpions scurry away un touched. I guess that sums up how bad they must hurt, as i'd trust the knowledge of the native people who know the land and animals the best


----------



## matto2k

depends on the Sp but some can have a really nasty bite. great fun to keep though mines decided that going into hiding and not eating is the trick of the month. last month it was hidding on the lid waiting for me to open it when i put food in so it could try and escape. 

if i ever figure out how to put photos on here i'll share a couple as shes an impressive 8-9 inchs at the moment and should be coming up for a shead in the not to distant.


----------



## clockworkorange

Through the years and because of my job, I've been bitten by quite a number of nasty things. My last bite was by a Scolopendra Sp from China... in my bed! My gf and me got tagged. Not the sweetest way to be woken up but very efficient to keep you jumping around till the morning. Basically, it hurts. a lot. The pain was most intense for about 30/40 mn for me and about 6/7 hours for my gf (she got tagged first). Swelling and joint pain followed for a couple of days. My gf kept the bite mark for about 2/3 weeks. Another friend bitten in the field by Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes or dehaani (didn t take time to count the spines on the terminal prefemurs!) developed an ulcer about an inch wide around the bite. It took weeks to heal.
At first, the bite feels like a wasp or hornet sting. It burns. After a minute or two, the burning sensation increases with each pulse. 

About the picture of the turkish guy who died after a bite by Scolopendra morsitans, it seems that the patient suffered from a subcutaneous infection. The exact role played by the venom in that particular case is not well known (if I remember well, that man had a medical condition before the bite). There are a few other medical records on centipede bites out there. I have a few pdf copies of publications on the subject. Feel free to PM me if any of you want them!

Hope that helps!


----------



## .snap.

no offense but its abit dumb for ur pede to be able to get out and bite you and ur gf:lol2:


----------



## C_Strike

.snap. said:


> no offense but its abit dumb for ur pede to be able to get out and bite you and ur gf:lol2:


:lol2: thats the point of the understanding of them.. it does and will happen no matter your experience.
Mika aka Clockworkorange is much more knowledgeable than i on pedes. many of mine have come from Mika
Good to see you back posting some Mika!: victory:


----------



## clockworkorange

.snap. said:


> no offense but its abit dumb for ur pede to be able to get out and bite you and ur gf:lol2:


It s exactly what i thought once i got bitten! That pede bit its way through two containers... No lid open, everything was close tight. 

and yeah Cam, I m back! : victory:


----------



## .snap.

damn they must have some strong teeth, but your horror story hasnt put me off getting one when i have anoth expierience


----------



## clockworkorange

.snap. said:


> damn they must have some strong teeth, but your horror story hasnt put me off getting one when i have anoth expierience


If you have enough experience and if you're not afraid of them, go for it! they re fascinating, really!


----------



## C_Strike

clockworkorange said:


> If you have enough experience and if you're not afraid of them, go for it! they re fascinating, really!


wev spent a good few pages on a thread pursading him its a bad idea, he hasnt got any xp with inverts.. also a bit young. getting a B smithi tarantula, and he wants a banboon after.. so hes now on track, hehe


----------



## .snap.

yep they managed to get me on T's lol cant wait till the end of june then i get my luvly smithi


----------



## C_Strike

you really will find enough Ts and scorps to keep you entertained for many good years.. thats only researching about them! you still have breedings and stuff as well as learning then! great fun, you learn alot, and much of what you learn you can put aside to pedes..just make sure to read as much as possible they arent that bad if theyr in the tank..
its when they escape you set the alarm bells ringing.
I have mine in glass cages, and the others are in RUBs, within a exo-terra faunarium, its secure enough and clear enough for me to see escapees before opening the faunarium.


----------



## clockworkorange

.snap. said:


> yep they managed to get me on T's lol cant wait till the end of june then i get my luvly smithi


Good to start with a manageable T first. Looks like you have your plans already! Welcome to the fascinating world of creepy crawlies with fangs! Careful, you may end up like many of us: with a life long addiction! God, if anybody told me when I was a boy that I would end doing what I am now...

have fun .snap.:2thumb:!


----------



## .snap.

thanks mate and i cant wait for the fun to begin :2thumb:


----------



## matto2k

on a slightly differnet note my pede molted yesterday! damn things 9.5 inchs now and im sure it'll stretch to over 10 inchs now so the roofs completely accessable to it. not back on the food yet but hoping it'll be on the war path again in the next few days.

i thought s. subspines was the only pede that has a comfirmed kill? some young girl in the philippines i beleive bit to the face?


----------



## C_Strike

matto2k said:


> on a slightly differnet note my pede molted yesterday! damn things 9.5 inchs now and im sure it'll stretch to over 10 inchs now so the roofs completely accessable to it. not back on the food yet but hoping it'll be on the war path again in the next few days.
> 
> i thought s. subspines was the only pede that has a comfirmed kill? some young girl in the philippines i beleive bit to the face?


very highly disputed, and not medically recorded so its assumptions and such.
Again thoguh, daeth came through secondary cause, the neck apparently swelled up and asphixiated her... poor lil bugger


----------



## .snap.

i heard about that when i was looking for a pede, one thing id like to no was were was the parents when this happend


----------



## C_Strike

.snap. said:


> i heard about that when i was looking for a pede, one thing id like to no was were was the parents when this happend


lol, well their native to the area.. your parents wont be watchin all the time..wot bowt when they go out the house to play? or what about those that are bitten within their homes?


----------



## .snap.

very true, they should check before she goes out and check the house


----------



## C_Strike

.snap. said:


> very true, they should check before she goes out and check the house


hehe, but their so small youd be lookkin all day in the house let alone the garden i dont think they got time.
They generally will kill them on sight, theyre so scared of them! 
theres no way you could safeguard your home as well as outside. pedes are active, so there is always that possibility that as soon as your done checkin, theres a cahcne one will already wander on. their very active

I understand your point, but it would be like parents in this country, goin out hunting bees and wasps before kids are let out.. not really feasable


----------



## .snap.

they shouldnt kill them :censor: they should send them all to me :lol2:


----------



## C_Strike

.snap. said:


> they shouldnt kill them :censor: they should send them all to me :lol2:


yep, well not only are they properly pursecuted by most, even the Chinese use them in their for their medicinal uses. not being racist, but i ABSOLUTELY HATE CHINESE 'REMEDIES' what a load of crap... 

If these remedies worked, im sure they wouldnt be having as many mutant births as they do...i read the other day about a boy born that had a penis growth on his back..eww. lol


----------



## .snap.

C_Strike said:


> yep, well not only are they properly pursecuted by most, even the Chinese use them in their for their medicinal uses. not being racist, but i ABSOLUTELY HATE CHINESE 'REMEDIES' what a load of crap...


if the guy with the name clockworkorange had said that it wouldnt of looked good :lol2:



C_Strike said:


> If these remedies worked, im sure they wouldnt be having as many mutant births as they do...i read the other day about a boy born that had a penis growth on his back..eww. lol



lol that would be a 3 some with a difference lmao


----------



## C_Strike

.snap. said:


> if the guy with the name clockworkorange had said that it wouldnt of looked good :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol that would be a 3 some with a difference lmao


dont get me wrong, poor kid... its not really relatved to pedes in anyway..i just ended up rantin a bit over the chinese pharmeceuaticals:lol2:

bin a long time since seein clockworkorange, awesome director! well...amazing i should say..yet a bit contraversial


----------



## .snap.

i want to see clockworkorange they sond like nutty f:censor:ers my mum did say about it being contraversial


----------



## C_Strike

.snap. said:


> i want to see clockworkorange they sond like nutty f:censor:ers my mum did say about it being contraversial


one of the best Cubrick films, and yeh i remember them being pretty mesed up very contraversial film.. didnt get the recognision as a classic.. very well directed


----------



## .snap.

films with baseball bats and nutters is quite appealing to me :lol2:


----------



## cjwales

Hey Cam

Kubricks films are always, well different LOL but good !!!

Back on topic


Have you or anyone else worldwide ever bred pedes or they all wc ????
If you have ? how do you do it ? as they seem nasty gits at the best of time so imagine a female with PMT ?????

Cheers

Chris


----------



## .snap.

:lol2: that would be onee mean biatch


----------



## C_Strike

cjwales said:


> Hey Cam
> 
> Kubricks films are always, well different LOL but good !!!
> 
> Back on topic
> 
> 
> Have you or anyone else worldwide ever bred pedes or they all wc ????
> If you have ? how do you do it ? as they seem nasty gits at the best of time so imagine a female with PMT ?????
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


Its hard, but it is done.
Often breeders will use a divide that has many perferations. enough for each other to be aware, its niegh on impossible tosex them atm, only theories.. apparently if you apply pressure between the terminal legs you can pop out a hemi-penis.. but iall theories..only way to confirn is when one drops eggs
they will be placed in a tub with a devide, and their attitude is measured. Its definately a risk which often results in one pede, or even no pedes.
Place in tub, and leave essentially. very hit or miss!


----------



## cjwales

C_Strike said:


> if you apply pressure between the terminal legs you can pop out a hemi-penis..


Now that is youtube material !!!!!!!!!!!

So Its all just guess work ??? any idea what collection methods are in the wild or is it just a random collection ????

Cheers

Chris


----------



## fenwoman

C_Strike said:


> i read the other day about a boy born that had a penis growth on his back..eww. lol


 Down the pub he can say to his mates, the wife was on my back yesterday"


----------



## C_Strike

fenwoman said:


> Down the pub he can say to his mates, the wife was on my back yesterday"


:lol2: 

i had tried to experiment when psycho was dead. i tried to 'pop' him/her. i stopped coz i thought i was simply gonna get guts scream out its arse:/ my experience is inconclusive.


----------



## .snap.

fenwoman said:


> Down the pub he can say to his mates, the wife was on my back yesterday"


:lol2:, C-strike does he have balls aswell


----------



## GRB

Hah, I know your pain C_strike.

I'm studying Harvestmen for my dissertation, and in the majority of the _opilio_ (Laniatores) species the only sure fire way to identify them is to compare how their penises look...which is impossible in the field! Argh!

bit odd its so hard to sex centipedes, I always thought they might have something really obvious...obviously not


----------



## cjwales

GRB said:


> bit odd its so hard to sex centipedes, I always thought they might have something really obvious...obviously not


Just look for the one that max's out your credit cards, bumps your car & then runs off with the kids and blames you !!!!!!!!:lol2:

Surefire Female !!!!

Cheers

Chris


----------



## .snap.

what about putting a lumb of substrate in the middle of both tanks and see hew tidys it first


----------



## C_Strike

Bump for inkyjoe: victory:


----------



## inkyjoe

cheers cam, very informative! Ive learned about films involving contraversial sociological predictions and rape, chinese mutants with cocks in the worst possible place and I now have an opinion on molly-coddling in south east asia


----------



## Steve 88

im fascinated by centipedes but would never want to own one. this has really taught me alot about them though and if it was upto me i'd make it a sticky, the invert section needs more stickys


----------



## steveyruss

What are they like when compared to the nastier tarantula species?


----------



## Mark75

steveyruss said:


> What are they like when compared to the nastier tarantula species?


There is no comparrison. Centipede's are psychotic full stop. It's like comparing a milwall fan to girl guide.


----------



## inkyjoe

Mark75 said:


> There is no comparrison. Centipede's are psychotic full stop. It's like comparing a milwall fan to girl guide.



Millwall? pfft.............!

"Im forever blowing bubbles, pretty bubbles in the air.............."


----------



## bug man

*c*

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, i wouldnt get a centimead if i was you they give a very nasty poisons bite and are very fast they should only be kept by people who are experienced in keeping Iverts definitely not a beginer pet at all. the pic above someone posted is a real pic of a bte of one !!!!!


----------



## hadgo1

*free things*

want free pets of safe pet wbsites go to Rewards1.com - Your source for Freebies! and from their just do offeres get points and buy pets so simple and easy just dont use unsafe sites. i got a mexican red knee tarantula from there its a beaut. female abou 2 years.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

I keep Centipedes 
im geting a new one soon


----------



## matto2k

mine got out 2 weeks ago...

it hadnt eaten for over a month and i aint seen it so i "asummed" it was dead...

having lost my long tongs i stupidly decided to uncover things with my bare hands as it turns out my pede was alive and proceeded up this new pink ramp with what i can only describe as fast! that was at the time lifting the water bowl up luckily for me it decided to turn around just past my watch and find some where else to hide. 1 day later i was finally able to unclench my ass from that little adventure. 

Any one else come that close before?


----------



## sage999

My local reptile dealer (garden centre) had a centipede for sale recently. The young lad who was running the area that day had no idea that it could be venemous. How venemous i'm not sure as they had no idea what species it was. Not good for an unsuspecting customer! He also had no idea if the indian ornemental they also had had a bite any more harmful than a chilli rose.:banghead:


----------



## Joe1507

Lol, I like them but they scare me ^_^


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

Iv got 4 centipedes at the moment Tanzanian Centipede Yellow Form (E.trigonopodus)
Vietnamese Centipede (scolopendra subspinipes)
Tanzanian Green Centipede ( Scolopendra sp.)
Guyana Giant Centipede (Scolopendra sp.)


----------



## tarantulabarn

Though i would show you all the latest babies, 4th lot this year

Subsnipes


----------



## iiisecondcreep

How long does mum look after them?
Does she stay curled round them like that the whole time?


----------



## tarantulabarn

iiisecondcreep said:


> How long does mum look after them?
> Does she stay curled round them like that the whole time?


Mum coils the eggs and stays with them like that until they shed the first time, which on this species on the ones i have bred has been between 7 and 10weeks


----------



## tarantulabarn

Mum finally kicked the kids out today




























And after 8 weeks with no food she is a bit hungry


----------



## TURINS BANE

*re for sale*

Anyone got any Centipedes for sale in the U.K.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

You can buy them in a few online stores, the spider shop has one at the moment i'm not sure what species though but there pretty cheap. I used to have one a while back it lasted like two years and got pretty big i loved it due to it being aggressive it showed it had character :/


----------



## Gem

Martin Goss also stocks some beauties every now and then, I knw my collection is really starting to increase now :blush:


----------



## reptismail

*i have 1*

well at first i didnt think they would be a very good pet but mine turned out to be really cool ( i dont handle it) the are amazing to watch wehn they are hunting and i find it very straight forward to look after. i have a chinese red headed centipede (_Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_).


----------



## hermie boy 1213

They can eat live mice


----------



## SiUK

hermie boy 1213 said:


> They can eat live mice


so can i, doesnt mean i will though:whip:


----------



## reptismail

apparantely they can make a adult cry for three days but im not sure whether thats true but they also say its as bad as rubbing chili powder into a cut and leaving it. ( not sure wether thats true either)


----------



## SiUK

apparently they can turn you to stone with a single glance, and before you know it they have stolen your identity and left you with massive credit card debts mg:


----------



## C_Strike

SiUK said:


> apparently they can turn you to stone with a single glance, and before you know it they have stolen your identity and left you with massive credit card debts mg:



lmao



basicallyn its likely to be the most painful experience you will have in your life... species dependant.
They demand respect, but as long as you give them that, theyr no worries great fun, and very elegant but creepy animals.


----------



## masticophis

matto2k said:


> mine got out 2 weeks ago...
> 
> it hadnt eaten for over a month and i aint seen it so i "asummed" it was dead...
> 
> having lost my long tongs i stupidly decided to uncover things with my bare hands as it turns out my pede was alive and proceeded up this new pink ramp with what i can only describe as fast! that was at the time lifting the water bowl up luckily for me it decided to turn around just past my watch and find some where else to hide. 1 day later i was finally able to unclench my ass from that little adventure.
> 
> Any one else come that close before?


Not quite that close, used to use feeding tweezers to lift bark and bowls, then found out they can run up them. Luckily it stopped halfway and proceeded to pull the tweezers together. Worse part was it was one of the proper mental ones I've had, used to leap in the air to try to bite you.

Also when handling one of my 'Tame' ones then it decided to test bite, just felt it's fangs dig into my thumb, nervous reaction made me flick my hand down and it dropped off into it's tub, lucky it was a test bite as it would have held on otherwise. Big rush holding one though when you feel the grip those legs have on your skin!
I still love that one as it was 'Tame' well as tame as a pede can be. Given it to a Dr now as he is fascinated with bugs of all types.

Mike


----------



## reptismail

*they are cool!!!*

Im only 13 and ive had one for about 1year now and nothing bad ahs happened. aslongas you keep them in a tall escape proof viv and look after them well , then they are relli cool ( chineese red headed centipede i would sugest because thats what ive got, easy to look after and can be housed in groups)


----------



## exopet

while I cannot be described as 'cautious' when it comes to handling all sorts of exotic reps and inverts, I am very wary of these and have never given them the chance to get close.

having seen the effects of a bite, and heard of the symptoms, and knowing they have at least 2 VERIFIED deaths accredited to them (S.s.subspinipes) I won't even entertain getting within 12" of them anymore (used to handle S.cingulata)


----------



## C_Strike

exopet said:


> while I cannot be described as 'cautious' when it comes to handling all sorts of exotic reps and inverts, I am very wary of these and have never given them the chance to get close.
> 
> having seen the effects of a bite, and heard of the symptoms, and knowing they have at least 2 VERIFIED deaths accredited to them (S.s.subspinipes) I won't even entertain getting within 12" of them anymore (used to handle S.cingulata)


2 varified deaths? any links, iv never known of any confirmed deaths except one girl that died from inflamed throat, she asphyxiated, not from the bite itself


----------



## clockworkorange

C_Strike said:


> 2 varified deaths? any links, iv never known of any confirmed deaths except one girl that died from inflamed throat, she asphyxiated, not from the bite itself


Hey Cam, 

I was just going to say the exact same thing... In all the literature, I never came across a peer reviewed mortality case linked *directly* to a centipede envenomination. As for the authenticated case of the 7 years old Philipino girl, it has been reported by Venzmer in 1932 who has been quoted by Bucherl in 1971, himself mentioned by Lewis in 1981. However, newborn envenomination by large Scolopendromorpha have been reported (see Rodriguez-Acosta et al, 2000) with no long lasting effects. 

Mika


----------



## C_Strike

clockworkorange said:


> Hey Cam,
> 
> I was just going to say the exact same thing... In all the literature, I never came across a peer reviewed mortality case linked *directly* to a centipede envenomination. As for the authenticated case of the 7 years old Philipino girl, it has been reported by Venzmer in 1932 who has been quoted by Bucherl in 1971, himself mentioned by Lewis in 1981. However, newborn envenomination by large Scolopendromorpha have been reported (see Rodriguez-Acosta et al, 2000) with no long lasting effects.
> 
> Mika


Lol Mika, i didnt quite realise it was quite so vague.. essentially a friend of a freind of a friend said it... lol funny situation that, obvioulsy no background at all to it then


----------



## Mutley.100

I've got to say even if 2 people have been authenticated as having been killed by Centipedes it barely even touches the people that must of died from allergic reactions to bee stings . So i'd put any deaths to centipede venom down to allergic reaction too .


----------



## exopet

those are the cases to which I pertained

even so, asphyxiation due to inflammation is DIRECTLY linked to centipede BITES if not the venom, 

while the venom may not be inherrantly lethal to the victim, the complications can be, and so the utmost care and caution is advised, as you may not realise you are allergic until it's too late.

don't mean to be scare mongering, but prevention is better than cure.

these animals are kept quite safely by responsible owners.


----------



## C_Strike

exopet said:


> those are the cases to which I pertained
> 
> even so, asphyxiation due to inflammation is DIRECTLY linked to centipede BITES if not the venom,
> 
> while the venom may not be inherrantly lethal to the victim, the complications can be, and so the utmost care and caution is advised, as you may not realise you are allergic until it's too late.
> 
> don't mean to be scare mongering, but prevention is better than cure.
> 
> these animals are kept quite safely by responsible owners.


Secondray affect due to location of bite. thats the thing, she wouldnt have choked if she was bitten on the arm obv. Its not the bite itself, but the bodies reaction to the bite that killed her


----------



## 118-118

I would love a Scolopenda Sp, possible a Gigantea or Heros, their one of my favourit e inverts


----------



## coprex

wondering if all species are that poisonous


----------



## reptismail

no some are not that bad but it depends on your reaction to the bite. saying that i have never been bitten but i have only kept one but as far as i am aware all centipedes have rather bad bites but some are nothing compared to others.


----------



## matto2k

asian giants tend to be the worst


----------



## smokey progg

if anyone is looking to buy some Centipedes for sale, buy Centipedes online if i was experienced i would get one but still a only a T noob


----------



## Jade01

im getting my first centipede this week  i cant wait


----------



## sdh_22

hey i think my pede is dying its laying on its back with a couple of legs twitching and i can pick it up without it making any aggressive movements, well tbh no movements at all really i know its to late to save it, but has anybody got any idea how or why it died. it was a giant vietnamese about 15cm long with a big appetite. anyone?


----------



## Mutley.100

Could it be shedding ? Is it a Scolopendra Subspinipes ? If so they can get upto 7'' or 8'' (17.5cm to 20cm) .


----------



## C_Strike

not shedding, the have no need to lay on the back, they casually just walk themselves free imo, a shed is soooo much easier with a pede compared toa tarantula.

Is there any minor/major discolouration tot he legs? 
How do you keep the pede?


----------



## sdh_22

no not really theres no discolouration, nothing looked different than when it was ok. it started contracting all its legs at once when it was on its back, like it was straining to push something out kinda thing.

how do you mean? its kept on eco earth, high humidity, around 82 degrees, fed twice a week and kept in a 2x1x1.5 tank.


----------



## andy07966

My pede:











Its a scolopendra morsitans apparently, although anyone who says they no better probably does. She laid 2 clutches of eggs but none hatched.

I'm getting a scolpendra subspinipes thursday! Yay!!!:2thumb:


----------



## SAn

looks like ethmostigmus trigonopodus to me


----------



## andy07966

SAn said:


> looks like ethmostigmus trigonopodus to me


Could be, looks similar in structure to the photos on google, colouring is much different though. Mine seems very docile - although I don't handle it!!!:lol2:


----------



## C_Strike

You need to get some pics of the side of the pede, of the spiricles. first 7 or so segments will be good.
Also the head segment.
And terminal legs
What make su say E trigonopus?
specially to narrow it down the species from a single pic.


----------



## SAn

erm.. You can see the head segment clearly i think ..
Why the need for more pictures when you can id something by the head alone lol.

Its not scolopendra species .. 
since in scolopendra species head overlaps the first tergite.

in ethmostigmus species first tergite overlaps the cephalic plate

Its spiracles must be round too. I bet on it.


----------



## andy07966

C_Strike said:


> You need to get some pics of the side of the pede, of the spiricles. first 7 or so segments will be good.
> Also the head segment.
> And terminal legs
> What make su say E trigonopus?
> specially to narrow it down the species from a single pic.


Here you go, hope this helps you narrow it down a little.:2thumb:


----------



## andy07966

Any Ideas?? :mf_dribble:


----------



## C_Strike

SAn said:


> erm.. You can see the head segment clearly i think ..
> Why the need for more pictures when you can id something by the head alone lol.
> 
> Its not scolopendra species ..
> since in scolopendra species head overlaps the first tergite.
> 
> in ethmostigmus species first tergite overlaps the cephalic plate
> 
> Its spiracles must be round too. I bet on it.


its a pretty simple question tbh 
i wouldnt have said scolo for the same reason, i can see the head but simply wanted somethign a litle clear to confirm, but to say E trigonopodus makes me interested to why u say it, likely yes but what makes you narrow to species? just a question
I would say, and do agree with Ethmostigmus, but i personally would only be saying Ethmostigmus sp.
I dont know them enough to say anything on a species level, i only have a single yellow leg E trig, so no comparison either
I know of the blue leg, and yellow leg E triganopodus, but havent known of a total colour variation..


----------



## SAn

C_Strike said:


> its a pretty simple question tbh
> i wouldnt have said scolo for the same reason, i can see the head but simply wanted somethign a litle clear to confirm, but to say E trigonopodus makes me interested to why u say it, likely yes but what makes you narrow to species? just a question
> I would say, and do agree with Ethmostigmus, but i personally would only be saying Ethmostigmus sp.
> I dont know them enough to say anything on a species level, i only have a single yellow leg E trig, so no comparison either
> I know of the blue leg, and yellow leg E triganopodus, but havent known of a total colour variation..



Well, even without detailed pics its easy to say its trigonopodus based on the imports in europe. All imports in Europe are from areas where they only have trigonopodus. (and maybe pyromegas)

From the 17 total species of ethmostigmus, i know noone who ever had in Europe or Usa anything more than trigonopodus, pyromegas and rubripes.
(maybe i am wrong but chances are very small-)

And its not rubripes based on the length of the antenna segments which have a different description on literature. (and other features)

To see if its pyromegas there needs to be a detailed pic of the structure of the coxopleural process, but even so i doubt it, based on some pyromegas i have seen(plus the fact they might even be mixed species- not enough research meaning pyromegas and trigonopodus are one and the same)

Thus i would bet on Ethmostigmus trigonopodus yellow leg


----------



## exoinvert132

oooo can have a babie pleeeeeeeeseeeeeeeeeee:flrt:: victory::lol2: 


tarantulabarn said:


> Though i would show you all the latest babies, 4th lot this year
> 
> Subsnipes


----------



## andy07966

SAn said:


> Thus i would bet on Ethmostigmus trigonopodus yellow leg


Sounds good! Thanks for all your help all. Any ideas of full grown size?

I'm getting a scolopendra subspinipes tomorrow off the same person who sold me that as a scolopendra sp. so i will post some pics and see if it is! lol.:2thumb:


----------



## SAn

Ethmostigmus get on 15cm on average


----------



## beano9419

i want a centipede... seriously i do... but
1) what sort of enclosure do i keep it in
2) what do i feed it
3) which one has the least deadly bite
4) how much do they cost
5) can you include pricing for food plox
6) im 15.... any good tips on convincing parents?


----------



## andy07966

beano9419 said:


> i want a centipede... seriously i do... but
> 1) what sort of enclosure do i keep it in
> 2) what do i feed it
> 3) which one has the least deadly bite
> 4) how much do they cost
> 5) can you include pricing for food plox
> 6) im 15.... any good tips on convincing parents?


1) The length of the tank/tub needs to be twive as long as the centipede, and it needs to be taller than the centipede to prevent escapes.

2) Crickets, mealworms, locusts, frozen mice

3) No bites are deadly but all bites are very painful

4) £15 upwards

5) ?

6) ?

If you are this unsure I wouldn't have one. They are extremely fast and aggressive so you will need a little more experience first IMO.


----------



## C_Strike

andy07966 said:


> 1) The length of the tank/tub needs to be twive as long as the centipede, and it needs to be taller than the centipede to prevent escapes.
> Not true, centipedes do very well, in jamjars.. as long as they can burrow theyr happy. you dont NEEd a tub twice the legnth at all, but it is generally a bit more appealing.
> Personally i keep my big ones in 30x30x30 exo terra, now bare in mind the biggest iv housed in this way has been a 10inch+ S subspinipes 'Quanxi dehaani'
> 
> 2) Crickets, mealworms, locusts, frozen mice
> 
> Youl find the pede to be most comfortable eating something only 1 1/2 times the size of the pedes head, they are active hunters so eat small, and often compared to tarantulas for instance.
> 
> 3) No bites are deadly but all bites are very painful
> 
> 4) £15 upwards
> 
> 5) ?
> 
> 6) ?
> 
> If you are this unsure I wouldn't have one. They are extremely fast and aggressive so you will need a little more experience first IMO.



@ OP
Personally i feel your likely to be too inexperienced with inverts genrally at 15.
I would stick to the more common inverst first off. Pedes are fine IF theyr in their tanks.. but trust me.. an escaped pede is NOT a joke, lol The potential consequences for either you, your parents, your bro or any one of your pets is pretty significant.
If you were to receive a nasty bite. your in for the single most painful experience you will experience.

... But they are amazing animals to keep.. jsut not a beginners invert imo


----------



## andy07966

Valid points, i tend to use the twice as long thing as a rule of thumb.


----------



## matto2k

andy07966 said:


> 1) The length of the tank/tub needs to be twive as long as the centipede, and it needs to be taller than the centipede to prevent escapes.
> 
> 2) Crickets, mealworms, locusts, frozen mice
> 
> 3) No bites are deadly but all bites are very painful
> 
> 4) £15 upwards
> 
> 5) ?
> 
> 6) ?
> 
> If you are this unsure I wouldn't have one. They are extremely fast and aggressive so you will need a little more experience first IMO.


 
£15? got mine for a fiver,


----------



## johndavidwoods

I saw something on a David Attenborough show once where a centipede caught and ate a bat. It hung out on the roof of a cave and seriously managed to catch a bat as it flew past. It then proceeded to eat the whole thing, I think including the skeleton. It was quite possibly the nastiest thing I've ever seen.

Anybody remember this? I have no idea what the species was - I take it nobody keeps them in captivity... if they can much through bone they must be pretty good at escaping from lots of enclosures....

Fascinating thread btw - has caused much amusement but also been very informative. I don't think anything in the world would lead me to get a centipede after reading through all this!


----------



## C_Strike

johndavidwoods said:


> I saw something on a David Attenborough show once where a centipede caught and ate a bat. It hung out on the roof of a cave and seriously managed to catch a bat as it flew past. It then proceeded to eat the whole thing, I think including the skeleton. It was quite possibly the nastiest thing I've ever seen.
> 
> Anybody remember this? I have no idea what the species was - I take it nobody keeps them in captivity... if they can much through bone they must be pretty good at escaping from lots of enclosures....
> 
> Fascinating thread btw - has caused much amusement but also been very informative. I don't think anything in the world would lead me to get a centipede after reading through all this!


Scolopendra gigantea...biggest specie known, and yes its a documented occurance.. and yes people DO keep them... if theyr privelaged enough to actually get ahold of one.: victory:


----------



## andy07966

tarantula barn!! :lol2:


----------



## johndavidwoods

C_Strike said:


> Scolopendra gigantea...biggest specie known, and yes its a documented occurance.. and yes people DO keep them... if theyr privelaged enough to actually get ahold of one.: victory:


Cool - thanks for clearing that up! I really don't think I could sleep at night with one of those in the house, but the people feel like that about my snakes - each to his own. I'm a bit disappointed in myself though to be honest - when I was a kid I'd have thought it was the coolest thing ever, but since I grew up, I've developed an irrational fear.


----------



## lyian1423

I'm really not a fan of centipede.
But i guess that they're okay for a reptile, that is.
Some people are scared of it, but that's just nonsense.
I mean, your fingers are bigger than them.
----------------------
 BAG IT, SHOW IT!


----------



## Draven

lyian1423 said:


> I'm really not a fan of centipede.
> But i guess that they're okay for a reptile, that is.
> Some people are scared of it, but that's just nonsense.
> I mean, your fingers are bigger than them.
> ----------------------
> BAG IT, SHOW IT!


 

im pretty sure centipedes aren't reptiles and most centipedes I have seen haven't been bigger than my fingers.. unless your salad fingers? 








they're not for me either.. i've only just managed to get my first T and thats got enough legs for me atm lol.. more of a snake kinda guy!

Draven


----------



## griffin

*centipede*

lol the biggest centipede grows to 36cm's lol i was gonna get 1 at the BTS show in birmingham last weekend but they didnt have any big 1s so i didnt bother, wasnt till we left the show and i spent my money my mate said to me why didnt i get a small 1 and grow in on, damn im stupid lol wish i did do that now, instead i got myself a king baboon, mexican fire leg, pinkfoot goliath and an L. klugi cant remember the common name, all for £100 bargain lol


----------



## Corn Boy

Im Sure That Their Poisonous Or Is That The Giant Milipedes?


----------



## Johnny Drama

Corn Boy said:


> Im Sure That Their Poisonous Or Is That The Giant Milipedes?


Millipedes emit hydrogen cyanide which is a poison, whereas Centipede's are venomous (venom and poison are not the same thing).


----------



## strictly_scales

Of course you want a Centipede. Centipedes rock...


----------



## invertboy

i fink centipedes r welll cooool but i dont really want one


----------



## salukisue

*salukisue*

They seem a bit too fast and fiesty for me interesting to look at though:devil:


----------



## lawrencet1988

Centipedes are great! they will attack and eat anything!


----------



## lee79

*RIP Colin*

YouTube - colin my pet centipede


----------



## geckodelta

I kinda want to revise this thread and say that a centipede was on of my first inverts and I must have been about 12 at the time of purchase..... found out it was already dead when i got to my house though and didnt bother getting another one, probably the best decision ive ever made :lol2:


----------



## Darknomad

thread resurection i know just ordered a mortisans and dehaani from one of your shop links
looking forward to owning inverts again @D


----------

